# My little cupcake



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of Dixie last week while in pigtails. I haven't put her in pigtails since she was a baby. I got these adorable cupcake boutique bows with barrettes from Tickled Pink/Angelyn I wanted to try on her. I must remember to put her in pigtails more often.
[attachment=62144igtails...IMGP3855.jpg]
Pigtail closeup.
[attachment=62145iggies_...IMGP3858.jpg]
Pigtails from behind.
[attachment=62146igtails...IMGP3860.jpg]
Pigtails with cupcakes on top.
[attachment=62147laying_...IMGP3856.jpg]
Playing with her Valentine froggy from Heidi, Cherie, Tatumn & Tchelsi. She loves her froggy.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Elaine, Dixie looks so cute in pigtails! I love those bows too. 
You need to post pictures of her more often. :wub: 
I put Zoey in pigtails all the time. I just love them :heart:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Love, love, love the piggy tails! :chili: 
Dixie looks so cute in them!
And I love cupcakes, too!
She has great hair.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's the prettiest, cutest little cupcake ever!! I love her pigtails! She's the perfect little girly girl!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Dixie looks like a cutie pie with those pigtails!! Love them!! Adorable bows on an adorable dog!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I do mine in piggies too,they just look so cute that way...brings out the ornery...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks so sweet and so content with her froggy. (when I see pink I want a girl :wub: )


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh that looks so sweet on her! 
seeing that I wish heini was a girl, and I could do such pretty things to his hair too.

lovely little dixie-girl. so pretty :wub: :wub: *


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so adorable! Elaine, she looks so gorgeous - the Florida home and sun really brings out a certain sparkle in her! Please keep posting pictures of her for us to drool over!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are so cute.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks really cute. :wub: Very nice bows.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dixie looks very sweet in piggie tails............love the bows too!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwww she looks So sweet!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Dixie cupcake girl...you look most perfect in your piggies!!!! Love the barrettes Elaine! I agree...pigtails more often!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Isn't she cute! I love her hair like that too!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

elaine, i just love dixie! she looks so pretty and adorable in her pink bow pigtails :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love piggy's :wub2: Dixie your such a pretty little girl :heart:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love Dixie's piggy tails, she looks so pretty :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a cutie.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How cute!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think she looks just adorable in pigtails and the bows are beautiful.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute from all angles!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 21 2010, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888799


> Here's a few pictures of Dixie last week while in pigtails. I haven't put her in pigtails since she was a baby. I got these adorable cupcake boutique bows with barrettes from Tickled Pink/Angelyn I wanted to try on her. I must remember to put her in pigtails more often.
> [attachment=62144igtails...IMGP3855.jpg]
> Pigtail closeup.
> [attachment=62145iggies_...IMGP3858.jpg]
> ...


I love pigtails. She looks adorable!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, Elaine, she looks so precious in piggys!!! :wub2: 
those are the cutest bows ever!! :tender: 
hugs! :heart: 
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Elaine, she is just too cute for words! LOVE the pigtails look, and the little bows are just precious! :tender:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahhh, I love the pig tails. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Elaine, Dixie is a total cupcake in her new piggies . . .I love that hairstyle but I LOVE the little cupcake even more . .I hope that SeRi will have lots of hair so I can do this someday as Annika has very, very fine sliky hair so this never works for her . . .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Dixie looks very sweet in her little cupcake pigtails. Does she leave them alone so you can enjoy
the look all day, Elaine?


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

Awwww.....I love the pig tail look. Super adorable!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

She looks so adorable in pig tails. :wub: And the bows are very pretty.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: She just keeps getting cuter...how do you ever get anything done?


----------

